
What does news dot YC do with posts that are obsolete? - nurall

======
nurall
Just realised this:

Startup News: 150 posts

New: Top 50 posts

Best: Top 50 posts

Couple of questions:

1\. Is the Startup News section a combination of New and Best?

2\. What about the ones that don't show up under these sections? Are they
permanently lost?

~~~
danielha
Startup News is the current hot stories. Best is stories with record-high
votes.

Older stories are still around. They're just not linked to anymore. You can
search for them at nycs.bigheadlabs.com

~~~
ericc
Is <http://nycs.bigheadlabs.com/> the only way to access those posts that are
not linked anymore?

You must have an API that gets you access to these unlinked posts, correct?

~~~
jey
i = 0

while True:

    i += 1

    if not urlfetch('<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=%d'> % i):

        break

# implementaton of urlfetch() left as an exercise to the reader

